# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Graves inundaciones en la cuenca del Guadalete sobre todo en Jerez

## embalses al 100%

No es la primera vez que se desborda el guadalete este año ni va a ser la última. Hubo una inundacion muy parecida en el año 1996, pero no tan fuerte como esta. El desbordamiento ha llegado a alcanzar una altura de 6m(una barbaridad), provocando el corte total de 26 carreteras entre las que cabe destacar la AP-4 que ha estado cortada durante más de 16h entre la madrugada pasada y todo el dia de hoy. Tambien han tenido que cerar el aeropuerto de Jerez durante más de 15h por aparicion de lodo y piedras cancelando y desviando vuelos. En las últimas horas el nivel del agua ha bajado unos 10cm. Se esparan nuevas crecidas severas por el paso, a partir del domingo y durante toda la semana que viene, de nuevas profundas borrascas atlanticas que dejaran lluvias fuertes, de nuevo y para variar, en toda Andalucía sobre todo en el suroeste.

----------


## embalses al 100%

¿ Y ahora a quien le van hechar la culpa o de quien es la culpa de que mas de 100 familias se hallan quedado sin casa? ¿se podria haber evitado esto? ¿deberian ser los pantanos de la zona mas grandes o ya lo son y la culpa la tiene la cantidad de agua caida?
Ya se repitio esto en el 96 y se ha repetido durantes estos ultimos meses, que pasa a aqui, ¿que no aprendemos o qué? Y todo el agua esta que se pierde que pasa, ¿que no la necesitamos? ¿que ya tenemos para 3 años más?
Ya nos quejaremos y nos arrepentiremos dentro de unos años cuando estemos de nuevo en una sequia casi extrema. Nos arrepentiremos de no haber heco mas pantanos y estaremos piendo agua de nuevo tras haber despreciado ahora toda esta dejando que inunde cientos de viviendas y dejando que acabe en el mar.
Estas situacione de ``desconcierto´´ y ``sorpresa´´ de parte de las administraciones me enojan tanto qeu cualquier dia me lio a escribir cosas en foros y periodicos y las pongo verdes a todas.


YA ESTOY CANSADO DE EL AGUA SE DESPERDICIE AFECTANDO A PERSONAS Y LUEGO SE LLORE POR ESO MISMO QUE SE DESPRECIO AÑOS ATRAS

 :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## San Ateo

> ¿ Y ahora a quien le van hechar la culpa o de quien es la culpa de que mas de 100 familias se hallan quedado sin casa? ¿se podria haber evitado esto? ¿deberian ser los pantanos de la zona mas grandes o ya lo son y la culpa la tiene la cantidad de agua caida?
> Ya se repitio esto en el 96 y se ha repetido durantes estos ultimos meses, que pasa a aqui, ¿que no aprendemos o qué? Y todo el agua esta que se pierde que pasa, ¿que no la necesitamos? ¿que ya tenemos para 3 años más?
> Ya nos quejaremos y nos arrepentiremos dentro de unos años cuando estemos de nuevo en una sequia casi extrema. Nos arrepentiremos de no haber heco mas pantanos y estaremos piendo agua de nuevo tras haber despreciado ahora toda esta dejando que inunde cientos de viviendas y dejando que acabe en el mar.
> Estas situacione de ``desconcierto´´ y ``sorpresa´´ de parte de las administraciones me enojan tanto qeu cualquier dia me lio a escribir cosas en foros y periodicos y las pongo verdes a todas.
> 
> 
> YA ESTOY CANSADO DE EL AGUA SE DESPERDICIE AFECTANDO A PERSONAS Y LUEGO SE LLORE POR ESO MISMO QUE SE DESPRECIO AÑOS ATRAS


Creo que estamos exagerando y echando culpas a quien no las tiene.

El hecho de que se afecte a unas familias en sus casas hay que achacarlo a que nunca debieron construirse casas en una zona inundable. De acuerdo en que no pasa casi nunca; de acuerdo en que en algún sitio tienen que vivir; de acuerdo en que siempre pagan los mismos. Pero la única realidad es que el que vive allí asume los riesgos. También hay una gran responsabilidad de las Administraciones que dejan construir en cualquier sitio sin avisar del riesgo que supone la Naturaleza. Si, el riesgo es la Naturaleza que no avisa, pero para eso hay mil estudios y eruditos que dicen lo que se debería o no debería hacer. Otra cosa es que los políticos se crean más listos que los técnicos.

La existencia de los embalses sólo esta ayudando a que las inundaciones no sean tan grandes. Lo de guardar agua o no, puede ser algo ideal pero, si llueve regularmente, no tiene sentido inundar más terreno para recrecer el embalse.

Por pura eficiencia económica, es más barato comprarles un pisazo a las cien familias y reubicarlas en el centro de Jeréz. Luego dirán que no quieren, que llevan ahí viviendo toda su vida, pero entonces que no lloren cuando llueve.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Vale, tienes razon en eso de que hemos contruido en zonas inundables, pero si los ayuntamientos saben que son zonas inundables porque no les han prohibido vivir ahí, ¿por que ``ya les avisaremos y les pondremos multas para que se vayan´´? No. :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## Salut

^^ A veces la culpa es del ayuntamiento. Otras (la mayoría) del promotor. Y otras del propio residente.

Hoy en día los mapas de inundabilidad son públicos, accesibles a todo el mundo, aunque lamentablemente nadie los consulta al comprar/construir una casa. Yo de vosotros no compraría ninguna casa sin antes consultarlos.


PD: También decir que las inundaciones se pueden mitigar con una adecuada gestión de la cubierta vegetal en los terrenos agrícolas del área de impluvio.

----------


## REEGE

Embalses al 100%, eres un cachondo, yo creo que basta ya de agua!!!
Que hinflá de agua nos estamos dando... aunque si tienes razón, estamos disfrutando muchisimo en el Foro!!!
Que sea lo que Dios quiera!!! :Confused:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Aqui cada uno tiene su opinion señor REEGE si no quieres mas agua pues cierra el grofo pero deja a los demas tranquilos que me estoy empezando a jartar de tus comentarios.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Dejando esos comentarios atras parece que el nivel del Guadalete baja, pero ahora es noticia el del Guadalquivir.

----------


## REEGE

Mi comentario no creo q sea para enfadart Embalses100% pero yo creo que por el bien de toda esa gente que se encuentra afectada por éstas lluvias, debería de parar el mal tiempo, y la culpa de ésta situación no la tiene nadie, solo la naturaleza!
Un abrazo Amigo. :Wink:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Esque esta situacion me gusta y no megusta a la vez porque quiero que llueva mucho(me encanta el mal tiempo) pero por otra parte esta la gente que lleva sufriendo 2 meses des de que empezó a llover entonces estoy en una situacion dificil. Por eso a veces digo esas tonte rias porque me enfado con migo mismo.Así que pido perdon por todo lo que halla desvariado de mi parte. :Frown:  :Frown:  :Embarrassment:  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## REEGE

Lo cierto que a todos nos gusta la fuerza del agua y éstos desembalses y fenómenos tan dolorosos para el que los sufre, aun así cuando todo ésto termine nos alegraremos de ver todos nuestros embalses así, y las fuentes y los acuiferos rellenados y disfrutaremos de nuestro medio natural con estampas impresionantes.
Por mi tierra, las Lagunas de Ruidera y las Tablas de Daimiel(que estaban desapareciendo) muestran una estampa verdaderamente genial!
Salu2 :Wink:

----------

